# Whats the easiest/cheapest way to produce a Sunglow Boa?



## Shamperz (Oct 19, 2008)

They seem to be one of the most sought after not to mention expensive.
Does anyone have one or bred one?

Ive bought my first boa and can see how easily people can get carried away, buy more and start to breed.

Not going to jump in just yet but if I do its worth doing my homework.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You will need one visual salmon boa (no matter what). This isn't something an animal can be invisibly het for.

To be honest, the cheapest way to GET a sunglow boa will be to:

Look up breeders in the United States.
Enquire if they are taking animals to Hamm or Houten
Pay for a Sunglow in advance, in dollars, while the Pound is still fairly strong.
Arrange to have the snake brought to you at one of the European shows or collected by a friend.

Saves you the years of feeding and raising up a salmon and an albino, then breeding them together to get salmons het albino which have to be bred together to get your Sunglows.


----------



## Shamperz (Oct 19, 2008)

*Hamm or Houten?*



Ssthisto said:


> You will need one visual salmon boa (no matter what). This isn't something an animal can be invisibly het for.
> 
> To be honest, the cheapest way to GET a sunglow boa will be to:
> 
> ...


 
Where is that then? 

Whats an average in dollars then? 

Thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not sure what the average price is in dollars, but you might pay anything from half to three quarters market price here in the UK IF you pay in advance.

And Houten is in Holland, Hamm is in Germany.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The cheapest way to get them first generation is usually to get a pair of DH Sunglows (that's a salmon, carrying the albino gene) and breed them together, for a small percentage of sunglows. For a DH sunglow you are looking at anything from £400-800 depending on where you buy it from! Because the albino is "hidden" from sight, you will want to get it from a trustworthy source, as you will only have the breeders word for it that the animal is het for albino, and it is a lot to pay to find out 3 years down the line you've just got salmons.

Sunglows themselves can be picked up for around £1000 and upwards at EU shows, especially if you buy in advance, perhaps a bit cheaper if paid in full in advance from a USA breeder.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Seems to me that a dh sunglow X het albino would be even cheaper.


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

I always thought that a hypo(salmon) het albino x het albino would give you from the offspring

25% sunglows
25% hypo het albino
25% albino 
25% het albino

These are the likelyhood of each of the offspring not guaranteed to be accurate to the exact number.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DannyCRS said:


> I always thought that a hypo(salmon) het albino x het albino would give you from the offspring
> 
> 25% sunglows
> 25% hypo het albino
> ...


Unfortunately, no - because a het albino to het albino has a 25% chance per baby of producing ANYTHING visual albino (including sunglows).

The ratio from that pairing would be:

12.5% chance of sunglow
12.5% chance of albino
37.5% chance of hypo (possible het albino)
37.5% chance of normal (possible het albino)


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Unfortunately, no - because a het albino to het albino has a 25% chance per baby of producing ANYTHING visual albino (including sunglows).
> 
> The ratio from that pairing would be:
> 
> ...


Thought a 100% het was the same as a visual just not visually showing the albino gene. If this is true then it should work out with the same percentages as long as they are both 100% hets and not any other percentage.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

+ 













Adam


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Moosmoo said:


> +


 :lol2:

Think you need more colours.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

It'll do for a start :lol2:




Adam


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you trying to make a new morph of a proper rainbow boa :lol2:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

DannyCRS said:


> Are you trying to make a new morph of a proper rainbow boa :lol2:


I'm making the MooSmoo Psychodelic Hallucenagenic HyperSuperMega Incomprehensably Incredible Morph!





Adam


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Moosmoo said:


> I'm making the MooSmoo Psychodelic Hallucenagenic HyperSuperMega Incomprehensably Incredible Morph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol2:

Can I buy a breeding pair off you please :notworthy:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

DannyCRS said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Can I buy a breeding pair off you please :notworthy:


Once I have coloured them in.

Disclaimer : _MooSmoo Psychodelic Hallucenagenic HyperSuperMega Incomprehensably Incredible Morph_ Boas actually possess no genetic differences whatsoever and are not even a real morph, therefore will not produce, under any circumstances, _MooSmoo Psychodelic Hallucenagenic HyperSuperMega Incomprehensably Incredible Morph_ offspring. At all.

If you do wish to breed _MooSmoo Psychodelic Hallucenagenic HyperSuperMega Incomprehensably Incredible Morph_ Boas, hatch out normal boas from _MooSmoo Psychodelic Hallucenagenic HyperSuperMega Incomprehensably Incredible Morph_ breeding pair and colour accordingly.

Pens sold seperately.

And extortionately.












......Adam


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Moosmoo said:


> Once I have coloured them in.
> 
> Disclaimer : _MooSmoo Psychodelic Hallucenagenic HyperSuperMega Incomprehensably Incredible Morph_ Boas actually possess no genetic differences whatsoever and are not even a real morph, therefore will not produce, under any circumstances, _MooSmoo Psychodelic Hallucenagenic HyperSuperMega Incomprehensably Incredible Morph_ offspring. At all.
> 
> ...


 :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DannyCRS said:


> Thought a 100% het was the same as a visual just not visually showing the albino gene. If this is true then it should work out with the same percentages as long as they are both 100% hets and not any other percentage.


100% het means that they carry only ONE copy of the gene, but you KNOW they carry it.

50% het means there's a 50% chance the snake IS a real het (i.e. it's a 100% het that isn't proven yet) ... and a 50% chance the snake is not het for the gene at all (i.e. it's a normal).

66% het means there's a 2 in 3 chance the snake is a real het and a 1 in 3 chance it's a normal.

Two hets have a one in four chance of producing a homozygous offspring.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Moosmoo said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, are those het markers?


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> 100% het means that they carry only ONE copy of the gene, but you KNOW they carry it.
> 
> 50% het means there's a 50% chance the snake IS a real het (i.e. it's a 100% het that isn't proven yet) ... and a 50% chance the snake is not het for the gene at all (i.e. it's a normal).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the added information, you really do learn something every day but if you put a het alino to a hypo het albino you should get a few sunglows due to the ammount of offspring they have.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup, there's a one-in-eight chance. If you have twenty-four babies, you could reasonably expect to see a couple of sunglows in there as long as both of your animals really are het for albino.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Hey, are those het markers?


 
The very same


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Yup, there's a one-in-eight chance. If you have twenty-four babies, you could reasonably expect to see a couple of sunglows in there as long as both of your animals really are het for albino.


Yeah boa's can have a lot of babies 60+ in some cases.


----------

